

The Entrepreneurial Pendulum (2006) - dools
http://blogs.atlassian.com/rebelutionary/archives/000834.html

======
pedalpete
Interesting take on the pendulum. When I read this sentence

'The idea is that entrepreneur's mind is a pendulum that swings between two
states - ? and ! - but most of the time they're at one of the two extremes.'

I assumed the ? was representing the whys and hows as in, why is something
done like this? Why do we have have to do x? How would the world be better
if??

And the ! was representative of the idea and vision. Which of course causes us
to swing back to the 'hows' of accomplishment.

